# Michigan caught perch in Ohio



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

My neighbor went out yesterday and caught 40 perch in Michigan waters and lives behind me in Ohio. I was talking with him about what if he had gotten stopped by the law, towing his boat in Ohio, or while he was cleaning them(basically possessing them) and not having a Ohio license. We both thought that the minnow reciept "might" prove where fish were caught but then again, what if he hadnt bought bait.
I know this should bring some good answers.:evil: TY ALL!!!


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I would assume the same interstate rules would apply that apply in MI, so his MI license would suffice. I can have 6 walleye in Mi as long as I have an Ohio license.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

tgafish said:


> I would assume the same interstate rules would apply that apply in MI, so his MI license would suffice.


I agree..



tgafish said:


> I can have 6 walleye in Mi as long as I have an Ohio license.



And caught the fish in Ohio waters...


----------



## st.croixsuckerboy (Feb 14, 2009)

malainse said:


> I agree..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope... You can keep 6 walleyes in some michigan waters  You better of caught them there though lol


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

tgafish said:


> I would assume the same interstate rules would apply that apply in MI, so his MI license would suffice. I can have 6 walleye in Mi as long as I have an Ohio license.


Or Canadian license.



st.croixsuckerboy said:


> Nope... You can keep 6 walleyes in some michigan waters  You better of caught them there though lol


Your limit and possession is based on the juristiction your license is for and the waters you fished in. Ohio waters-Ohio limit, Michigan waters- Michigan limit. No matter where you may travel with such limits. (if you fish first in Ohio or Canada and have a limit there, you cannot fish Michigan waters and still have Ohio or Canadian limits. You must only have a Michigan limit.) (LSC and SCR is 6 also for walleye while the rest of Michigan is 5)


Jakeo, you were perfectly legal provided you had a Michigan license.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Agreed guys. I was speaking more to the southwest corner of Erie but I didn't clarify that.

But since we're digging into the nitty gritty the interstate would only relay to daily limits not daily and possession. i.e. Ohio has no possesion limit but I can't possess more than a daily limit of walleye/perch in Mi even if I fished a bunch of days in a row in Ohio only. At least until April when I can keep 2 additional


----------



## blahblah (Oct 8, 2008)

Possession limit applies to the state of take, so if there is no poss. limit in Ohio you can bring as many back into MI that you want.


----------

